# First Hunt in 14 years



## Shrek73 (Apr 18, 2017)

I grew up in Illinois and hunted morels every spring, but I joined the Army in 1997 and moved around for the next 10+ years. In 2003 I found some monsters at Fort Drum, which is in northern New York, by chance and got hooked again. In 2003 I was transferred to PA and later VA where I was engulfed by my job I forgot about morels for a while. This past Easter I visited my mother in Illinois, and found these three morels near the creek behind her house on Sunday afternoon. They have brought back my passion for morel hunting.

I now reside in TX and did not think morels would grow here, until I found the Texas Forum on this forum. I also spend time in Colorado and found their forum as well. Glad I found this forum!


----------



## Hoykuss (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, I'm currently at Fort Drum. Are you willing to tell me where you found them????


----------



## Hoykuss (Apr 26, 2017)

Hoykuss said:


> Hi, I'm currently at Fort Drum. Are you willing to tell me where you found them????


I'm from Northwest Indiana.


----------



## Shrek73 (Apr 18, 2017)

No problem. I found them in the woods behind Bastogne Loop. If you look a Google maps you will find Bastogne Loop off S Riva Ridge Loop. We lived at the bottom of the loop on the west side. There is an open field behind the house we lived in, and I think there was a football goal post there in 2003, but I don't see it on the satellite image now. I searched in the area behind our house and near that field, but I am sure most of the woods in that area will have them.

They were much larger than the ones I found in Illinois. I found so many that I tried to give some away to they guys in my unit, but none of them had ever seen a morel and didn't want them. I cant remember when I found them, but I would imagine it was spring time. I remember it snowed on Mothers Day one year, so anything is possible.


----------

